# whos NEET here?



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

as in 'not in employment education or training'.
I am actually housebound due to a degenerative disease im suffering from, but for awhile after being kicked out of HS i was simply living on the computer as I still am, with 0 motivation and a fear of the outside world.
I want to do normal things Now.. but am now crippled in more ways than one.
I feel absolutely worthless.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not right now, but am doomed to be one when I'm done with school. I cry about it everyday. No girl wants to get with a NEET. No girlfriend, no happiness. Woe is me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I am.....I do nothing.


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Me too. I have been doing nothing but stay in my room since 2012.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Fellow NEET's unite!


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 9, 2010)

Up until recently, I was a NEET for around 2 1/2 years. I struggled with college and ended up dropping out a couple times, then I just spent all day in my room for 2 1/2 years, lost contact with my friends, stressed the relationship I had with my parents, etc.

Recently I got fed up with the self loathing I was feeling. I got a job but it was the worst job ever, so I quit and got back my old job from when I was in high school. I'm relatively happy there now.

For me it's a choice between the extreme feeling of worthlessness and self-loathing that come with my NEETdom, or the large amount of stress and anxiety that comes with work. I wasted a lot of prime time, and it took me awhile to realize it, but in the end I now realize working and having enhanced anxiety is much better for me than being a NEET. I try to view work as pretty much I'm getting paid money to have exposure therapy for my anxiety, instead of me paying for therapy myself. When I look at it that way, it helps put my mind at ease a bit.

It's also nice because now that I have money to spend, I can buy myself some nice things and more importantly try to reconnect with my friends whom I haven't seen in a couple years because I was embarrassed of being a broke NEET who couldn't afford to do anything. I plan on going back to college in the spring semester, and after that I'll force myself to get another summer job until the fall semester starts up. I feel fortunate because while I did waste a lot of time, I'm still not so far behind that I can't catch up.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

For anyone that is NEET I highly recommend doing something, wether it be a job or training or work experience because it can be absolutely soul crushing.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I want to.. Im held back by various factors though unfortunately.. 
Ugh I can't go on much longer.... this is torment.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I am, though I keep busy around the house. I don't feel any stigma towards being unemployed. It has its own difficulties, no need for guilt on top of that.


----------



## HauntedByAFreak (May 20, 2015)

Same situation, partly because of a physical health problem and partly because of the mental health issues. I completely hate my situation yet can't work out how to change it. My plans are never practical or realistic. 
Welcome to the NHK.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

HauntedByAFreak said:


> Same situation, partly because of a physical health problem and partly because of the mental health issues. I completely hate my situation yet can't work out how to change it. My plans are never practical or realistic.
> Welcome to the NHK.


love that anime.
just finished watching it recently.
i have both physical and mental health issues holding me back as well.. i feel quite trapped.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Alcadaeus said:


> Been a NEET for 8 years from hs graduation until now. God, just thinking about it triggers a panic attack. Ahhhhh! Attending college this fall so hopefully this combo breaker will rekindle my life. I plan to apply for my first job as well after adapting to school life.


Good luck.
Hopefully I can follow suit in the not too distant future.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I was one for 4 years pretty much after HS. Goin back to school and I've had this part-time job so. It's an improvement.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

represent


----------

